# residents visa



## sun flower (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Filks, Can anyone advise me on the residential permit, does it still apply, as i know in Spain they have done away with it for ordinary EU citizens.
And can you open a Bank account easily or not ?
Thanks Di


----------



## greekgod (Oct 16, 2008)

sun flower said:


> Hi Filks, Can anyone advise me on the residential permit, does it still apply, as i know in Spain they have done away with it for ordinary EU citizens.
> And can you open a Bank account easily or not ?
> Thanks Di


As an EU citizen you have the right to live and work in Greece...upon arrival you must register at the local police station and process paperwork for permanent residency as an EU citizen. Only thing needed to open a bank account is your passport and some cash. Nick


----------



## sun flower (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Nick, thats just what i wanted to know, i did open an account in Spain and still have it . So thats just as easy, Many thanks Di.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Though in Cyprus it does have many advantages if you are classed as a ' resident ' .. if you want Tel / Broadband putting in its only 200 Euros rather than 500 , Water Park is nearly half price .....many more i gather ?
Mike


----------

